# Huancayo:Universidad Nacional del Centro



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

edit. :bash:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Parece que huancayo esta mejorando, ojala que el proxima año empienze la construccion de su mall, y bueno salio una nota en el comercio sobre el nuevo terminal terrestre de huancayo que va ser inagurado el 7 de mayo, dice que el terminal terrestre mas comodo y moderno del pais, y que aquel terminal ha sido diseñado y construido bajo los requirimientos de todos los estandares internacionales, en fin supongo que el dia de su inaguracion habra una nota completa.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Debo admitir que estas fotos me han sorprendido no me imaginaba ver un edificio asi en la ciudad de Huancayo, aunque sea un poco huachafo, no peca en ello, esta entre mis favoritos fuera de la ciudad de Lima. kay:


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

Realmente me impresiona lo que están haciendo en Huancayo. Espero que sigan haciendo más construcciones así.


----------

